# Neuropathy symptoms caused by thyroid?



## Khaarina (Mar 9, 2012)

For the past 10 months I have been experiencing neuropathy symptoms as well as alternating "wired"/"tired" symptoms. I've had countless tests done and all they have shown is that I was hypothyroid several months ago and now after being on Levothyroxine for awhile I am hyperthyroid. My doctor won't test for thyroid antibodies because "the treatment is the same either way." I am now on Armour and still not feeling any better and my doc seems to think that something else is causing my symptoms, but he can't figure out what it is. I am so tired of doctors, tests, and worry, but I'm not sure where to go from here. I don't have MS, Lyme disease, diabetes, or any of the other obvious causes of neuropathy symptoms. I think the cause is my thyroid, but I don't know what to do about it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

It can take awhile for the body to heal from the effects of low thyroid hormones once on thyroid medicine. There is a titration process when first started on thyroid meds. You will start on a low dose, have labs done in 6-8 weeks to see where your levels are. Then a dose adjustment if needed and more labs in 6-8 weeks until your levels are in a good range. It takes the body time to absorb and utilize the thyroid medicine and that is the reason for titration process. It could take up to a year to get to the dose that your body needs. 
Wired/tired sure does sound like hypo. What are your neuropathy symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Khaarina said:


> For the past 10 months I have been experiencing neuropathy symptoms as well as alternating "wired"/"tired" symptoms. I've had countless tests done and all they have shown is that I was hypothyroid several months ago and now after being on Levothyroxine for awhile I am hyperthyroid. My doctor won't test for thyroid antibodies because "the treatment is the same either way." I am now on Armour and still not feeling any better and my doc seems to think that something else is causing my symptoms, but he can't figure out what it is. I am so tired of doctors, tests, and worry, but I'm not sure where to go from here. I don't have MS, Lyme disease, diabetes, or any of the other obvious causes of neuropathy symptoms. I think the cause is my thyroid, but I don't know what to do about it. Any suggestions?


Absolutely! Here are some links from my archives..........

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

(When they say autoimmune, that includes thyroid disease)

Your doc is in error to not run antibodies' tests. You may have to find another doctor who is amenable to your needs.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Khaarina (Mar 9, 2012)

_Wired/tired sure does sound like hypo. What are your neuropathy symptoms? _

My neuropathy symptoms are: Adie's tonic pupil, tmj, tingling, twitching, muscle pain, tremors, and hand weakness upon waking. I also sometimes choke while swallowing liquids and have mild trouble breathing.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got most of those symptoms when undermedicated. My thinking is that they will resolve once you are on the right dose for your body, which can take time. Then the healing process will begin. I've been overmedicated the past year and undermedicated the 4 years prior to that. So I am in the process now of getting at the right dose for my body since starting with a new doctor. 
The forums have been really helpful to me, just reading the threads and gleaning information from them.


----------

